
Nervous system manipulation by electromagnetic fields from monitors [pdf] - ivannieto
https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/e2/4e/f9/3d4d57e738f8c2/US6506148.pdf
======
ncr100
> "The observed effects include ptosis of the eyelids, relaxation, drow
> Ziness, the feeling of pressure at a centered spot on the lower edge of the
> brow, Seeing moving patterns of dark purple and greenish yellow with the
> eyes closed, a tonic Smile, a tense feeling in the Stomach, Sudden loose
> Stool, and Sexual excitement, depending on the precise frequency used, and
> the skin area to which the field is applied. "

Focus on:

> "Sudden loose Stool"

I vote "no."

